# FPS recommendations?



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

Haven't played a FPS in forever, been wanting to for a while though.
Tried searching myself, only came up with Syndicate and Crysis >>; Thought it might be better ask here


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 17, 2012)

TF2


----------



## Langin (Mar 17, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> TF2



*Team Fortress 2

Fear 3 maybe? ;P


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2012)

Team Fortress 2, CoD (whole series is pure gold IMHO), Unreal Tournament 2004, Battlefield (?)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > TF2
> ...


Nope.
Nopenope.
NOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPEEEEEEEEE


Satangel said:


> Team Fortress 2, *CoD *(whole series is pure gold IMHO), Unreal Tournament 2004, Battlefield (?)


Nope.

TF2 never really appealed to me :V Though I still might give it a spin someday, thanks :3
Gonna look into Battlefield~

Also do note I am not looking for pure shooters, something like Deus Ex Human Revolution(Well the shooter aspect wasn't the whole point, still there though) would be fine too V:
KEEP EM COMING FOLKS~


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 17, 2012)

Check out Bioshock or Singularity. Both games are a lot of fun.


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2012)

Why has it taken this long to be mentioned? Is GBAtemp full of cretins?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> Check out Bioshock or Singularity. Both games are a lot of fun.


Singularity looks awesome, definitely getting, thanks! :3


emigre said:


> Why has it taken this long to be mentioned? Is GBAtemp full of cretins?


ASDF HALF LIFE WAS MY FAVORITE SHOOTER WHEN MY COMPUTER COULD PLAY GAMES ASDF HOW DID I NOT REMEMBER THIS, ALSO PORTAL
I love you for reminding me of this, MUST, HAVE.


----------



## Langin (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm I never was into shooters, but is Mass Effect a shooter?(I thought it was a tactical of whatever?) Forgive I could be wrong. 

Fear wasn't that good indd. ehm ehm -.-;;; damn


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Hmmm I never was into shooters, but is Mass Effect a shooter?(I thought it was a tactical of whatever?) Forgive I could be wrong.
> 
> Fear wasn't that good indd. ehm ehm -.-;;; damn



ME is more of a TPS RPG. Cause y'know its in a third person perspective.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2012)

Fallout 3 is also sort of a shooter. You'll LOVE it when you also liked Oblivion/Skyrim


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Fallout 3 is also sort of a shooter. You'll LOVE it when you also liked Oblivion/Skyrim


Tried playing it a while back, couldn't get into it :V


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried the S.T.A.L.K.E.R series?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Have you tried the S.T.A.L.K.E.R series?


First I have heard of it, looks pretty interesting, gonna give it a shot :V

Thanks for the recommendations, got a lot of games to play through @@;
Feel free to suggest moar though V:


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2012)

Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

prowler said:


> Mirror's Edge.


Finished in February.
We even talked about it in one of yer status updates :V


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2012)

prowler said:


> Mirror's Edge.


Brilliant game and definitely First Person but it's hardly a shooter, is it? Using guns is a last resort and the entire game can be finished without firing a single shot. I have the PSN trophy to prove it.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 17, 2012)

Borderlands. That is one epic FPS if you happen to like open worldish kind of gameplay. 
Deus Ex (the original) with High Def texture packs (kind like HR in the graphics department). One of the best FPS games ever IMO.
Red Faction I guess (kind neutral on this one though).

I didn't bother to add those games that were already mentioned


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Mirror's Edge.
> ...


Well that's optional, it's still has shooter aspects like DXHR.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 17, 2012)

Bulletstorm, The Darkness 2, F.E.A.R series, RAGE, Red Faction Armageddon, Halo if you're desperate. CoD series if you like mindless shooting, same with Battlefield series (although I highly recommend BF1942 and it's expansions, beautiful game).


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Bulletstorm, The Darkness 2, F.E.A.R series, RAGE, Red Faction Armageddon, Halo if you're desperate. CoD series if you like mindless shooting, same with Battlefield series (although I highly recommend BF1942 and it's expansions, beautiful game).


Bulletstorm sounds awesome as fuck D: I can tell I am gonna play that for a loooooong while.
Darkness sounds great as well, gonna look into it.
F.E.A.R NOPENOPENOPEEEEEEE
RAGE, doesn't interest me much :C
Red Faction, while a TPS, certainly sounds great. Will give it a look once I am done with these FPS' :V
Halo and CoD, lolno :3
Thinking of trying BF3, gonna check the one you recommended as well, thanks!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 17, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletstorm, The Darkness 2, F.E.A.R series, RAGE, Red Faction Armageddon, Halo if you're desperate. CoD series if you like mindless shooting, same with Battlefield series (although I highly recommend BF1942 and it's expansions, beautiful game).
> ...


Bulletstorm is one of those mindless shooting games and it has a lot of rather stupid potty-humor in it, but it's pretty ok for what it is. 
The Darkness is quite an interesting game, you should definitely pick it up. 
Red Faction is pretty good as well, the story is kinda meh but the game plays well
and BF1942, while it is old, it's still a pretty cool shooter. I'm actually thinking about playing it again now...heh.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Mirror's Edge.
> ...



I believe there is only one instance where you HAVE to fire a single bullet if you don't miss.

Anyway, Borderlands is pretty good.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2012)

BloodyFlame said:


> I believe there is only one instance where you HAVE to fire a single bullet if you don't miss.


There is? It's been nearly a year since I played it so details are a little sketchy. I know I definitely got the silver 'Test of Faith' trophy for not shooting any enemies.

http://www.ps3trophies.com/trophies/Mirrors-Edge/Boris_Trousers


----------



## mcopo (Mar 17, 2012)

Try Ultimate Doom and Doom II. The best FPS out there.


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> BloodyFlame said:
> 
> 
> > I believe there is only one instance where you HAVE to fire a single bullet if you don't miss.
> ...


I got the trophy too because I didn't know you could use guns until the sniper part lol.
But yeah, the trophy says about shooting enemies but the sniper part is where you have to shoot the van for it to crash.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2012)

prowler said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > BloodyFlame said:
> ...


Oh yes, I remember now. Anyway me, back on topic...

I assume the original Deus Ex goes without saying?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Depravo said:
> ...


After playing Human Revolution? Hell to the fucking YES. Along with a graphic patch, apparently there a couple out there V:
Planning to play it a bit later however, looking to play some other games(Including those mentioned in the topic) first :V


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2012)

_Star Trek: Voyager: Elite Force._



Because it's _so_ 2001.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ever played any of the Serious Sams?

I'm assuming you've played L4D.

Killing Floor (It's a really fun game that emphasizes on Teamwork and has a bit of humour to it.)

Theres also the old ones like Counter Strike and Quake.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 18, 2012)

The Darkness.
Probably the first FPS that had a story I actually ENJOYED. Pretty fun too.

The Darkness 2 was rushed and cut in half, but it's good enough to pirate and play through. But yeah, it's half a game, so if you want to buy it i'd wait till it's like $20.

Can't think of any other FPS that aren't big name titles you'd know of already.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 18, 2012)

-UT2004 is still by far my favorite shooter. Very good bot AI, which is certainly needed, as this is more the "tournament" kind of game (it doesn't have a single player campaign).
-UT3's capture the flag and deathmatch mode are pretty good, but everything else just sucks.
-Serious sam series if you like the adventure kind of shooters where the screen is packed with dozens and dozens of enemies (doom 1 & 2 style). Haven't tried SS3, though.
-same as above: painkiller. Lots of enemies, fun weapons, pretty straightforward.
-Bioshock was pretty impressive. I heard it's just a clone of the much older game system shock 2, but to me that just adds another game to the list. Can't get myself to properly start time for bioshock 2, though.
-Unreal. Yeah, this is pretty retro by now. But the music, length, story and level design are still above what you normally get with current shooters (it's pretty comparable to half life 1, if you ask me). Just stay away from unreal 2...unless you're talking about Return to Na Pali.

Bulletstorm didn't impress me much. Once the novelty of getting points for all sorts of ways to killing people wears off, it's pretty lackluster. The fact that I've picked it up for 10 bucks and still feel ripped off isn't a good sign on this.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 18, 2012)

UT 2004 had an epic single player campaign mode! BLASPHEMYYYYYYYYYYY

Although I must admit the true fun starts when you're kicking your friends ass (isn't that with every game, ever?)


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 18, 2012)

Single player -Try Portal 2. It's not really a shooter but for a first person style game it is unbeatable.

Multiplayer - Halo Reach is pretty good. The single player missions started off great but went a bit Meh! towards the end. I find the multiplayer very good it reminds of the old school quake 3 and unreal tournament days which is not a bad thing for an old timer like me. Stay away from the rest of the Halo series they suck.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2012)

I swore I commented in this thread a while ago. If I did and I just somehow missed something, then I apologize.

Being a bit of a Bond nut, I'd have to suggest the whole raft of Bond FPS games. Goldeneye N64 is skippable nowadays. It hasn't aged well and it's essentially the inferior stepping stone for Perfect Dark (one of the best FPS games ever too).

I'd suggest 007 Nightfire. Easily my favorite last gen FPS games and probably one of my favorite games ever. It's basically Goldeneye N64 but good by today's standards. Tons of fun weapons, maps, characters, and single player is pretty fun to. I do remember the first level being pretty remarkable for offering so many ways to complete it. You could sneak in mulitple ways or just run and gun. One of those "stealth by choice" things. Really fun game though.

Agent Under Fire is also rather good. I prefer Nightfire although Agent Under Fire had some sillier gadgets (like jetpacks and a grapple-anywhere hook) though.

While they're TPS games, From Russia With Love was alright and Everything or Nothing is awesome.

Quantum of Solace, despite being a movie game, isn't that bad either. Combines a CoD-style FPS game (while haters gonna hate, it's still pretty fun) with some cover mechnanics. The Wii version is also like one of the first FPS games on the console to sport splitscreen.

The latest Goldeneye game was also very good. I really enjoyed the campaign and the multiplayer is a lot of fun. Only played the Wii version though, I've been eager to play the Reloaded HD port.

The original Red Faction is also quite a staple for fun FPS games. Just having a "destroy everything" environment is a lot of fun.

Also, Cell Factor: The PK Wars is really fun. It certainly hasn't gotten very popular but it's a blast for multiplayer. It's about $10 on XBLA and (I think) PSN.

I also mentioned Perfect Dark and the XBLA port is remarkable. People criticize HD ports but this is better than most remakes. It kept the original game practically intact, made everything that was multiplayer have online capabilities (YOU CAN PLAY ONLINE FUCKING SPLITSCREEN SO YOU CAN SCREENLOOK LIKE A BOSS OMG), and added maps and weapons from Goldeneye N64. For $10. I bought a Xbox 360 for this game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 19, 2012)

Satangel said:


> UT 2004 had an epic single player campaign mode! BLASPHEMYYYYYYYYYYY



I meant 'no single player campaign' in the sense of actually making your way through different connecting levels. It's "just" a tournament roster in which you'll engage through DM, CTF, onslaught and the other gametypes. Which is probably why I never bothered to finish it: with nothing to unlock or achieve, playing the levels themselves (online or offline) just just more fun. Oh, and that UT99 remake of Hyperblast is just way too huge to serve as a proper final level.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 19, 2012)

If you happen to have a PS3, I'd also suggest InFamous 1/2. Those were quite a bit of fun and had an interesting plot (especially if you don't look at walkthroughs etc). Not really an FPS, but the shooting part is FPS'ish. Gameplay videos show a bit how the games work


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 19, 2012)

Perfect Dark.


----------



## DS1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Depravo said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Mirror's Edge.
> ...



I always thought you unlocked something special for doing that, but I got nothing in the PC version! Honestly the guns were just a pain for me because I can't aim worth anything 

edit - oh and my recommendation is the first Halo. It's the only shooter I can honestly say I liked. As in, I actually think, "oh, it would be fun to play Halo again" sometimes.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 19, 2012)

Which platform do they need to be?


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 20, 2012)

It's about first person shooters. Until a console comes along with wireless keyboard and mouse for controllers*, PC is the only platform that's truly worth considering. The innovations on consoles are just efforts to make it suck less.

It's not that there aren't good FPS'es on consoles. But they're good FPS'es _for consoles_.






*honestly: why the fuck isn't there one yet? It's not like a laptrays don't exist.


----------

